# best non co food suppliment



## spaceage99 (7 May 2012)

what plant food suppliment would each of you state that is the best for a non co2 tank?


----------



## ceg4048 (7 May 2012)

Exactly the same as that fed to CO2 enriched tanks, just not as much. Plants do not change what they eat just because there is less CO2, they simply need to eat less of the same stuff.

So get something like this from one of our sponsors=> http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fert ... r-kit.html and simply make up the batch to be only 1/10th as strong as that listed on the instructions (or only dose 1/10th the amounts). Then it will last you 10X as long and will work out to be 1000X cheaper than any commercial product you could possibly buy.

Cheers,


----------



## spaceage99 (20 Dec 2012)

ceg4048 said:


> Exactly the same as that fed to CO2 enriched tanks, just not as much. Plants do not change what they eat just because there is less CO2, they simply need to eat less of the same stuff.
> 
> So get something like this from one of our sponsors=> http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fert ... r-kit.html and simply make up the batch to be only 1/10th as strong as that listed on the instructions (or only dose 1/10th the amounts). Then it will last you 10X as long and will work out to be 1000X cheaper than any commercial product you could possibly buy.
> 
> Cheers,


where is the best (and cheapest) place to order from central uk?
ps just started adding small amounts of co2, what would you recommend


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Dec 2012)

Order it from the sponsor link I listed. It's right there in front of you. 

Cheers,


----------



## spaceage99 (1 Jan 2013)

ceg4048 said:


> Order it from the sponsor link I listed. It's right there in front of you.
> 
> Cheers,


tried 5 times, wouldn't work


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Jan 2013)

Are you saying that the link doesn't work, or that the page does not process your order? APF has a Sponsors forum section here. I'm sure John can help you with an placing and order.

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jan 2013)

spaceage99 said:


> tried 5 times, wouldn't work


Don't copy and paste it, just click on it!


----------



## Mikeyd (16 Jan 2013)

ceg4048 said:


> Exactly the same as that fed to CO2 enriched tanks, just not as much. Plants do not change what they eat just because there is less CO2, they simply need to eat less of the same stuff.
> 
> So get something like this from one of our sponsors=> http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fert ... r-kit.html and simply make up the batch to be only 1/10th as strong as that listed on the instructions (or only dose 1/10th the amounts). Then it will last you 10X as long and will work out to be 1000X cheaper than any commercial product you could possibly buy.
> 
> Cheers,



Hi, just a quick question. I was looking at this kit and your motioned only using a 10th of the quantity the manufacturer recommends. Is that because its a non co2 tank?
I have a 110l low tech non co2. 

Regards mike


----------



## ceg4048 (16 Jan 2013)

Hi,
	Yes, exactly. Non-enriched tanks do not have the same level of metabolism as CO2 and Liquid Carbon tanks. therefore they do not need the same high level of nutrition. Please note that I specifically include liquid carbon products in the list of high tech tanks. For some strange reason people think that a liquid carbon tank is low tech, when in fact it is actually a higher technology that gas injection.

Cheers,


----------



## TopCat75 (25 Jan 2013)

Hi,
How often would you recommend dosing like this I know with a high tech set up it is for 6 days with a day off so am I guessing you only have to dose once or maybe twice a week. What cutting back on water changes be advisable as well?
Thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Jan 2013)

Hi,
	 Yes, Barr's standard non-CO2 dosing goes something like this:
Add about 1/8 teaspoon of KNO3 per 20USG once a week or once every two weeks.
Add about 1/32 teaspoon of KH2PO4 per 20USG once a week or once every two weeks.
Add about 1/32 teaspoon Trace per 20USG once a week or once every two weeks or, alternatively, about 1/4 teaspoon per 20USG of Seachem Equilibrium or other popular remineralizing agent once every week or two.

Non-CO2 tanks also do not require nearly as much water changes because the organic waste production is much lower than in a CO2 enriched tank.

Cheers,


----------



## TopCat75 (28 Jan 2013)

Thanks Clive


----------



## spaceage99 (3 Feb 2013)

sorry guys, it didn't work, tried different methods, clicking, pressing...computer stuff..derrrrrrr... FU...!!please no need to be so sarcastic, i am a very sarcastic person but don't find you messages helpful....  I'M not a PC retard...i'm here to ask for help.... link was broken...and after 5 attempts kept doing the same blahblahblahblah and it didn't work..!!..anyway, after that.... we were all beginners once, no need for.... far, too.. clever blahblahblah.. if you are too clever for simple advice please re-direct all new-ish members to-a completely different website/page-..thanks


----------



## tim (3 Feb 2013)

Mate calm down, if the link isn't working for you (it does on my I phone) google aquariumplantfood.co.uk click on fertilisers EI starter kit, they also do an all in one mix just add water and dose per instructions


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Feb 2013)

spaceage99 said:


> sorry guys, it didn't work, tried different methods, clicking, pressing...computer stuff..derrrrrrr... FU...!!please no need to be so sarcastic, i am a very sarcastic person but don't find you messages helpful....  I'M not a PC retard...i'm here to ask for help.... link was broken...and after 5 attempts kept doing the same blahblahblahblah and it didn't work..!!..anyway, after that.... we were all beginners once, no need for.... far, too.. clever blahblahblah.. if you are too clever for simple advice please re-direct all new-ish members to-a completely different website/page-..thanks




Yeah, chill. Everyones working towards the same goal.

Failing everything else type 

'APFUK Starter EI' into google.

And breatttttthhhhheee,
Ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## spaceage99 (23 Feb 2013)

thanks guy, its just some people are so sarky!! more on this site than almost any other visited!....i'm one of the most sarky in real life, but when, your trying to ask a very simple question  and all you get is grief, its a little frustrating, at least!!,.. i'm a newbie(plant-wise, for-sure) but i'd rather be treated as a newbie than just another F'idiot!..overall, not really a problem but, i'd rather get short simple advice to filter through, to help me build my knowledge on the subject than have to filter through thread upon thread of clever-ass blahblahblah that just want to prove they have been around for a long time and they're really plant smart.
I have very soft and very hard water fish...while living in an area that should only be good for discus..stupid soft!!! all breeding, and mostly doing fine(without my young daughter adding 2-3 weeks of food at once!)....I don't keep plants.. i keep fish(&water!) so i'd like to gather advice on plants and co2 that would suit my area and conditions.
if you want to get funny/comical/clever, i've had enough and you'll get ignored....this is an advice forum..not a grouping of smart-asses! giving no advice !!


----------



## mi casa (23 Feb 2013)

Dude i think he was just trying to help. you can  get some good advice and help on here chill man chill


----------



## Ady34 (24 Feb 2013)

spaceage99 said:


> thanks guy, its just some people are so sarky!! more on this site than almost any other visited!....i'm one of the most sarky in real life, but when, your trying to ask a very simple question  and all you get is grief, its a little frustrating, at least!!,.. i'm a newbie(plant-wise, for-sure) but i'd rather be treated as a newbie than just another F'idiot!..overall, not really a problem but, i'd rather get short simple advice to filter through, to help me build my knowledge on the subject than have to filter through thread upon thread of clever-ass blahblahblah that just want to prove they have been around for a long time and they're really plant smart.
> I have very soft and very hard water fish...while living in an area that should only be good for discus..stupid soft!!! all breeding, and mostly doing fine(without my young daughter adding 2-3 weeks of food at once!)....I don't keep plants.. i keep fish(&water!) so i'd like to gather advice on plants and co2 that would suit my area and conditions.
> if you want to get funny/comical/clever, i've had enough and you'll get ignored....this is an advice forum..not a grouping of smart-asses! giving no advice !!


I have to say it seems as if you have manifested a non existent issue here. From what I have read on this thread there has only been helpful advice and it seems as though you are the one presenting a less than friendly attitude and also repeated foul language. This forum is full of people who do want to, and do actually help many members, and indeed have tried to point you in the right direction. Unfortunately also within a public forum member personalities are often pronounced and it seems for some reason you have been rubbed up the wrong way, but as a new member I urge you to accept the character traits of others and rather than treat the site as purely an information provider, see it as a community of people who unfortunately due to nature will not always offer exactly the advice you are looking for. Look around the forum and get to know the members before becoming so defensive, you will see that there is always good advice to be had, along with a little banter and good humour along the way 
I hope you can look back and see the good advice offered within this thread. If you still can't access the aquarium plant food link, simply go to the sponsor forums and click on their website.
I have now locked this thread and would urge you to contact a member of the moderation team if you have any further grievances.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------

